# Overlay - che cos’è?

## Johnnydsg

Salve. Sono nuovo del mondo Gentoo, qualcuno mi spiega gentilmente cosa sono gli overlay ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sono dei repository dove sono contenuti gli ebuild che servono per installare i vari programmi.

L'unico overlay ufficiale è quello di gentoo ma ne esistono tanti altri mantenuti dagli utenti o dagli sviluppatori stessi con programmi non ancora inclusi nel repository principale.

Puoi aggiungere questi overlays usanto eselect repository.

Per maggiori informazioni ti rimando alla pagina wiki.

----------

## Johnnydsg

Grazie mille ☺️ 

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sono dei repository dove sono contenuti gli ebuild che servono per installare i vari programmi.
> 
> L'unico overlay ufficiale è quello di gentoo ma ne esistono tanti altri mantenuti dagli utenti o dagli sviluppatori stessi con programmi non ancora inclusi nel repository principale.
> 
> Puoi aggiungere questi overlays usanto eselect repository.
> ...

 

----------

